# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  "Красные Звёзды" [punk, punk rock, post-punk, rock]

## Sanych

*Красные Звёзды*

Оф. сайт - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
В Контакте - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Проголосовать за К.З в белорусском хит-параде - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

История группы началась с того, что встретились два талантливых человека — Селиванов и Белов. Это было 11 июля 1993 года. В 1994 году размеренную жизнь группы нарушает Егор Летов со своим "Русским прорывом". В этом же 1994-м записывают два альбома — "Режим" и "Исход". 

В 1994-м дома, на радость соседям, был записан ещё один альбом — "Остопизденение". Уже здесь вырисовывается узнаваемый стиль "Красных Звёзд" — философические полуегоровские распевы, поданные с искренне оптимистичным драйвом ВИА 70-ых. На судьбу группы оказывает значительное влияние Эдуард Лимонов и НБП, Селиванова повязывают с обвинением в "пропаганде войны". После отъезда Лимонова Селиванов сам разворачивает бурную политическую деятельность.

В 1995-м выходит альбом "Красное колесо", записанный в условиях, аналогичных предыдущему. Группа обретает массу поклонников, активно концертируя по городам Белоруссии. Годом позже на деньги Резника выходит ещё один, наиболее удачный, их альбом "Смершевы песенки". Презентация альбома состоялась в доме культуры инвалидов, который после этого закрыли на "реконструкцию". В этом же году на деньги Резника выходят ещё два альбома: "Кругозор" и "Эпоха лжепатриотизма". 

В 1997-м ЗеКо records издаёт альбом "Русский порядок", отмеченный шикарным концертом в Минске. Через короткий промежуток был записан альбом "Люди с чистой совестью". После августовского кризиса 1998-го группа начинает влачить довольно тягостное существование. 

Проанонсированные видеофильм "Восковые фигуры" и альбом с песнями Пахмутовой и Добронравова так до сих пор и не вышли. К тому же вокруг группы начинает неизбежно нагнетаться псевдополитическая истерия. Селиванов выступает всё больше в акустике ("Мы непременно придём за тобой" — 1998). 

1998
Объявлено о роспуске группы.
Владимир Селиванов: "Последний альбом, например, «Чума», еще не выпущенный, я записывал в состоянии сильнейшего психологического стресса, когда на меня все давили, все чего-то хотели, в том числе, наш директор, у которого на тот момент у самого сдвинулась «крыша»

Окончательно утомившись, на московском концерте в Музее Маяковского (30 апреля 2000 года), он объявляет о роспуске "Звёзд" и формировании новой группы — "Чужие Сердца Четырёх" (впоследствии название усекли до просто "Чужих"). Этот многообещающий проект, при должной раскрутке, вполне мог бы стать оплотом политнекорректного искусства во враждебном стане коммерческого рока, но увы! Группа вскоре тихо рухнула, оставив после себя три добротнейших песни. 

В 2001-ом Селиванов засветился с весьма похвальным почином — изданием тиражом в 100 нумерованных экземпляров раритетного акустического сольника "Бумажный самолёт". Все средства от его продажи были пущены на защиту восставших в Латвии нацболов. 

К 2002-му лидер "КЗ" окончательно мифологизируется. Глобальная материализация Селиванова с помпой должна была грянуть в предпасхальный день 26 апреля 2003 года. Именно в эту дату "Красные Звёзды" должны были выступать вместе с ГО и ЭШЕЛОНОМ в стенах "Горбушки". Селиванов обещал порадовать народ часовым сетом, на 60 % состоящим из новых песен, однако этим наполеоновским планам коварно помешал застуженный по дороге в столицу вокал. Пришлось ограничиться пятью тягучими хитами, сыгранными в непривычной манере тяжёлого блюза ("Право убивать", "Рано или поздно", "ПЛД" и др.) 

*Второе пришествие.* В 2006 году вышел альбом Красных Звёзд - "Преодоление Пределов". Критики говорят, что перерождение на лицо. Селиванов теперь проявляет вторую, более душевную и личную сторону характера.

2009
В июне 2009-го группа объявила о воссоединении. После воссоединения записан и вышел альбом «Играй в того, кто играет в тебя, играя того, кто играет тебя». Кроме того, впервые издан на cd альбом 1996 года «Смершевы песенки».
В конце 2009-начале 2010 года проведен ряд концертов в Минске, Санкт-Петербурге, Москве — как акустических, так и электрических. Группа готовит к изданию новый альбом — «Скользящие сквозь времена», а также переиздание альбома «Кругозор».

*Песня из нового альбома - "Мир Миллиарда Радуг"*

----------


## Sanych

*Музыкант и музыкальный критик Сергей Пукст о новом альбоме группы "Красные Звезды":* 

Источник - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
_
"У меня так и не получилось встретиться с замечательным музыкантом Владимиром Селивановым, поскольку мы играли в свое время на совсем разных площадках и перед разной аудиторией. А группа существует с 1994 года, регулярно в свое время выступая в концертах, чаще на территории России.

И могу сейчас со всей уверенностью заявить: искусство — это когда явление больше, чем его знак. По истории «Звезд» можно пронаблюдать, как идеи патриотизма убедительно трансформировались в поиск себя в этом мире. Поиск, где былая цельность красно–патриотической идеи преломляется сквозь психоделический опыт и сквозь трагически расслаивающиеся миры Владимира Сорокина.

Вроде бы группа должна играть ностальгически грязный среднерусский панк в духе «Гражданской обороны» (к сопоставлению с которой Селиванов сам время от времени с видимым удовольствием подталкивает слушателя). Но это совсем не так.

В пресс–релизе и вовсе сказано про синтез стиля советских ВИА с западными группами. Может, это и верно ухватывает суть того, что делает коллектив, но я, как только вообще вспомню о наших ВИА 70–х, так вздрогну. Хотя нет — было у ВИА довольно привлекательное направление, не разнузданно–ресторанное, а такое аскетически собранное — стиль «тревожная молодость». С «сухим» сольным барабаном. Только стиль этот у «Звезд» достигает максимально агрессивного выражения. Отблески мелодики комсомольских групп и проскакивающая время от времени характерно–«советская» бас–гитара — всего лишь приманка для самых ностальгирующих слушателей. Поскольку, конечно, наши герои исполняют нечто намного более абсурдное и изощренное по музыкальному материалу и глубже по композиторской мысли. Попутно коллектив ломает еще один устойчивый стереотип, отказываясь от классического приема классической панк–группы, — они не делают вид, что не умеют играть. При этом лишая себя всяких видимых ограничений, которые могли бы навсегда пригвоздить группу к какому–то стилистическому направлению. Именно поэтому их можно и нужно слушать.

Начало альбома пропитано не столько философской, сколько очевидно любовной лирикой. Начинается он с относительно несложной песни «Ангел», продолжается многоступенчатой «Моя любовь сильнее» и «Я с тобой» (где замечательна строчка «сияющая сквозь синие кристаллы глаз»). Тут, кстати, не все ровно в плане текста (вызывают некоторые сомнения интонационные и текстовые особенности монолога в середине композиции «Моя любовь сильнее»), но эта неровность возникает от попытки сказать больше, чем возможно.

Группа вообще двигается из запредельных состояний в направлении слушателя. Поэтому тривиальность исключена. Тут не может быть чего–то обычного. Даже очевидная и довольно банальная поп–музыка в исполнении «Звезд» (композиция «Кислота») носит оттенок чего–то глубоко органичного и вынутого из глубин подсознания. Поэтому песни получаются легкими и прочными, как суда викингов. А от легкой небрежности исполнения веет такой внебытийностью, что кажется, музыканты могут с легкостью записать еще альбомов десять.

И ни разу не повториться."_

----------


## Sanych

Артемий Троицкий[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (Россия): личный топ-10 белорусских альбомов за 2009 год

Представитель России в рамках жюри иностранных экспертов - Артемий Троицкий. Известный музыкальный критик, журналист, автор ряда книг, теле- и радиопрограмм, организатор многих концертов и фестивалей.

В целом белорусская сцена похожа на российскую. Я вижу примерно одни и те же стилистические пропорции и тенценции. Главное отличие – у вас нет электронных/клубных релизов с одной стороны и шансона/блатняка с другой. То есть белорусская музыка тяготеет к центризму.

Неплохих пластинок довольно много. Из 60 альбомов штук 15 мне понравились, меня заинтересовали. Это очень хороший результат – практически каждый четвертый приглянулся. Первые два я бы с удовольствием выпустил на своем лейбле в Москве.

1. Красные звезды "Играй в того, кто играет в тебя"

Из белорусского панка мне вспоминается "Нейро Дюбель", но это было уже давно. Диск "Красных звезд" мне очень понравился. В принципе, это достаточно неожиданно, поскольку панк в целом я люблю еще с 70-х, но в музыкальном отношении он меня никогда не впечатлял. Просто все панк-группы играли тупую, хоть и энергетически насыщенную музыку. А тут все очень изящно.

Причем я бы ни за что не подумал что это какая-то группа с такой историей. Скорее, похоже на каких-то молодых ребят-авангардистов, которые не "играют панк", а "играют В панк", имея за плечами серьезный музыкальный багаж совсем иного рода.

Раз уж они друзья Летова и фанаты Placebo, скажу так – альбом "Красных звезд" мне понравился больше, чем любой альбом "Гражданской Обороны" или любой альбом ансамбля Брайена Молко, который вообще в последнее время как-то очень сдулся.

В общем, отличная пластинка. Больше всего понравилась песня "Сафари", которую я уже дал послушать своей жене.

*Красные звёзды - Сафари"*

----------


## Sanych

*«Красные звёзды» запісалі песьню па-беларуску*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Проголосовать за песню - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Лідэр гурта «Красные звёзды» Ўладзімер Селіванаў вырашыў зьвязаць свой назапашаны псыхадэлічны досьвед з рамантычнымі перажываньнямі ва ўласным беларускім тэксьце. Музыка лічыць беларускую мову куды больш пявучай, чым расейскую — «і нават круцейшай у гэтым сэнсе за ангельскую». Кампазыцыя «Безь цябе» бярэ ўдзел у новым туры на «Тузіне Гітоў».

«Безь цябе» — першая беларускамоўная кампазыцыя, запісаная гуртом «Красные звёзды». Але па-беларуску Селіванаў упершыню сьпеў яшчэ 16 гадоў таму. «На адным з канцэртаў у 1994 годзе я выканаў песьню пра каханьне. Яна пачыналася са словаў „Астудзі мае шчокі далонямі, утаймуй у вачах аганькі…“». Музыку на словы паэта Рамана Тармолы-Мірскага лідэр «Красных звёзд» напісаў за год да гэтага выступу і выканаў на іспыце па беларускай літаратуры ў школе, чым нямала зьдзівіў настаўніка. Працягу беларускамоўная творчасьць гурта не атрымала. «Я думаў і пісаў тэксты па-расейску, бо і сам адтуль паходжу — з Бранскай вобласьці», — тлумачыць Селіванаў, абыходзячы ўвагаю тое, што быў блізкі на той час да нацыянал-бальшавіцкіх колаў.

Да ідэі напісаць песьню «Безь цябе» Ўладзімер прыйшоў ужо на новым этапе існаваньня гурта. Спачатку музыкі хацелі зрабіць кавэр на кампазыцыю «Песьняроў» — «Ружы цьвет», але з гэтай задумы нічога ня выйшла перадусім зь юрыдычных прычынаў. Тады лідэр КЗ вырашыў зьвязаць свой назапашаны псыхадэлічны досьвед з рамантычнымі перажываньнямі ва ўласным беларускім тэксьце. Музыка лічыць беларускую мову куды больш пявучай, чым расейскую — «і нават круцейшай у гэтым сэнсе за ангельскую».

Тое, што старыя прыхільнікі творчасьці «Красных звёзд» могуць не зразумець імкненьня калектыва засьпяваць па-беларуску, Селіванава не хвалюе: «Рэакцыя слухачоў, канечне, для нас важная, але не да такой ступені, каб яна зьяўлялася матыватарам творчасьці». Лідэр КЗ прызнаецца, што ў яго зьяўляліся думкі аб перайменаваньні гурта, каб яго назва не асацыявалася з тым, што было зроблена па маладосьці. «Але такія думкі былі прынятыя за маладушнасьць і адкінутыя. Для мяне „Красные звёзды“ заўжды былі не камісарскім, а хутчэй касьмічным сымбалем».

«Безь цябе» ўвойдзе ў трэці па ліку альбом гурта пасьля яго вяртаньня на сцэну. Дыск увойдзе ў дылёгію «Мир миллиарда радуг». Жывая прэзэнтацыя песьні заплянаваная ў межах прэзэнтацыі новай праграмы 13 лістапада ў менскім клюбе «Японский бог» (былы Jolly Roger).

----------


## Sanych

*Музыкальная журналистка Татьяна Замировская о недавнем альбоме группы "Красные Звезды" в рецензии для "БелГазеты":* 

_"Альбом многие разочарованно называют пустым; в нем, действительно, много благостной пустоты, и это прекрасно – в эпоху информационной сверхнасыщенности любого фрагмента пространства эта запись, не перегруженная значениями, фактически, прохладное горное озеро и кислородный баллон".

"Красные звезды" утверждают, что данный альбом – первая часть дилогии "Мир Миллиарда Радуг", но, по сути, вместе с "переломным" альбомом прошлого года "Играй в того, кто играет в тебя" получается, скорей, трилогия. КЗ продолжают двигаться в сторону пронзительной психоделической лирики, создав очаровательный альбом, пропитанный пустотой, просветлением, вселенской любовью и неудачными последствиями удачных ЛСД-трипов. Фактически, это тоже торжество доброго и странного над жестоким и обыденным. В музыке КЗ стало больше аллюзий на советский кинематографический поп-рок, аранжировки стали более цветастыми – тут и панк-твист ("Моя любовь сильнее"), и арт-роковая гитарная вязь ("Трамвай"), и "Песняровские" эстрадные напевы из 60-х ("Сбилась настройка"). Саунд нынешних "Красных звезд", по сути – "Песняры" плюс King Crimson ("Страна Долгих Дождей" начинается риффом из "Red"; Селиванов, впрочем, утверждает, что рифф взят из Atom Heart Mother группы Pink Floyd) плюс Placebo плюс романтика саундтрэка к "Бременским музыкантам", с которыми все сравнивают новую реинкарнацию Селиванова-лирика: васильки, молнии, небосвод, синие кристаллы глаз, вечность, яблоки-звезды. От "Играй того..." диск отличается меньшей концентрацией lo-fi – гитарные партии Белова филигранны, как кружева (при этом в каждой из них томится волнительный привет Роберту Фриппу), а волнующая драматичность голоса Селиванова напоминает уже не Брайана Молко, а всяких мертвых хороших музыкантов, которые через него будто пытаются докричаться до вечности, находясь, фактически, в ее эпицентре."_

----------


## Sanych

Была у меня такая старенькая аудио-кассета с акустическими записями К.З. Вот добрался всё же. Почитал нета как с кассеты в цифру перегнать. Сделал. Оказалось это альбом "Охота".

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Передача "Культур-мультур" с Евгением Долгих представляет всем зрителям первое событие новой акции "Приведи в студию музыканта". В этот раз музыкальная журналистка Татьяна Замировская придет вместе с Владимиром Селивановым – певцом, музыкантом, автором, который хорошо знаком многим слушателям по группе "Красные Звезды".* 

Надеемся, акция запомнится любителям самой разной музыки… и не только музыки, потому что наша цель – показать, чем вообще живет творческий человек, для чего он посвящает себя этому творчеству, что ему помогает в этом и что мешает, что для него важно, а что можно пропустить мимо себя. "Культур-мультур" не занимается пропагандой никакого конкретного жанра, мы просто хотим, чтобы наши зрители попытались понять изнутри, что движет и их кумирами, и их антикумирами. А понимание очень важно в нашем изменчивом мире – без него мы обречены всегда проходить мимо друг друга.

Источник - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## карбофосс

всем привет кто может сказать сайт красные звезды?,или когда он выступит в россии?

----------


## JAHolper

23 августа в Москве, 24 в Питере. Группу в контакте смотрите...

----------


## гость

Подскажите, где можно в Минске купить диск (последний альбом) группы. Я очень хочу сделать подарок!!! Мой скайп yaloshka_kravtsova

----------

